# STBXH Back & I was flipping out



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

because I thought I would have those painful painful feelings back and I didn't. I can't believe it. I thought that the little flicker of hope was going to destroy me again and it didn't. I can't believe it.

I guess some of my hard work is beginning to heal me. Thank God. I even requested that he not be there in divorce court on the 19th of this month, he gave me that. He pretended he didn't remember the date. Right. Wearing the wedding ring again. Maybe it doesn't mean anything anymore to him and I was thinking it did. And then I thought what the heck does it matter anyway. Nothing to do with me any longer.

Am I free yet? Not totally but I am a long way from where I was in March.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Yay for you. I was wondering how you were doing since stbx came back.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Good for you Sparkles, it is an eyeopening feeling when you are in control of YOU.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to you both for your responses. I really appreciate the support at this time.

I know I still can't believe it. The love is almost gone, it's soooo small from this immense mountain size love I had. I only know it wasn't me it was God (my higher power). Now that may sound hokey dokey but it doesn't matter, it wasn't me that removed it.

Sure I did the footwork but turning it over and asking for the obsession to be removed, that was not me that removed it.

Again, thanks and I will be posting because this isn't over until the physical separation takes place.


----------



## Giulietta (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats great to hear. I have been praying for the attachment to be removed as well and it's helped alot. I pray to be able to accept that whatever happens is the best thing for me and to be able to realise what is good for me and surrender to that. The future will be wonderful I'm sure 

This also happened in March for me, and those were dark days indeed! Never again. The initial physical separation is difficult though.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Good for you sparkles! All your hard work is paying off.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Sparkles, how are you doing now?
Things still okay at home? 

I know you've been looking for a job. I have too. I got a call for an interview tomorrow...Im really quite nervous about it.


----------

